# The fly and the ring flash...



## Bend The Light (Nov 17, 2011)

A fly. Taken with the 50mm f1.8 on about 8cm of macro tube with a £15 ring flash on the end....quite pleased with the outcome:




Fly Nov 17th 2011 2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




Fly Nov 17th 2011 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## dsquared (Nov 19, 2011)

I like the first one. Nice shot!


----------



## Bend The Light (Nov 19, 2011)

dsquared said:


> I like the first one. Nice shot!



Thank you.


----------



## Aloicious (Nov 22, 2011)

wow, you got that with a 50mm 1.8 and tubes? very nice!


----------



## Bend The Light (Nov 22, 2011)

Aloicious said:


> wow, you got that with a 50mm 1.8 and tubes? very nice!



Yep! All three tubes for the bigger one, and the two smaller tubes for the less magnified one. Ring flash on the end...

Cheers


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2011)

Was the fly dead? Getting that close is usually kinda' tough in my experience, unless a fly is pretty old and near the end of his life span...

8cm of extension + a 50mm lens...I bet that was fun focusing!!!


----------



## Bend The Light (Nov 22, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Was the fly dead? Getting that close is usually kinda' tough in my experience, unless a fly is pretty old and near the end of his life span...
> 
> 8cm of extension + a 50mm lens...I bet that was fun focusing!!!



Not dead, no. In the second shot you can see he is cleaning his front legs, where in the first he isn't. 
Flies are quite jumpy, yes, but this one was "basking" in a light fitting. I also have a very stealthy approach developed from creeping up on unsuspecting students who are being naughty in mymaths class...same approach works with flies! ;D

Cheers


----------



## AH_WU (Nov 24, 2011)

Great shot! I also have a set of extension tube, but I want to ask that must focus at nearest distance to take using extension tube?


----------



## Bend The Light (Nov 24, 2011)

AH_WU said:


> Great shot! I also have a set of extension tube, but I want to ask that must focus at nearest distance to take using extension tube?



Not sure I understand the question...

but...when I took this image, I had about 10cm of extension tube on the 50mm lens. I had the ring flash on the end of that. I was focussed when the end of the lens was about 2-3cm from the fly, no more. Very close focus at that magnification.

I used to use a 135mm lens before I got the 50mm, and that, on 10cm of macro tube used to focus at about 30cm, maybe a bit less. Didn't quite get the magnification, though, but was better for scary bugs and spiders.


----------

